# Illinois Governor to Sign Anti Gun Bill



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Mythical Problems?????????*

I do believe it's the gun control freaks that are spreading a myth. I'd like to see their numbers that show how many crimes that were committed using gun show purchased firearms.

They'd be better off trying to figure out how to do background checks on back-of-van/car-trunk gun purchases. I've been to a lot of gun shows in MN and have never seen gang or thug type looking people at any of them, even in the cities. Northforker, you are absolutely correct, they want all our guns, law-abiding or not. The courts ordered the FBI and ATF to destroy records of approved background checks, so how can IL get away with breaking the 2nd Ammendment!!!!!!!?????  

I'm with Uncle Ted again. Get yourself a gun (EVERY LAST ONE OF US!!!!!!), learn how to use it, and make every violent criminal DEAD while they are attempting to do their violence. There's the answer to firearms crimes. Become active in your personal safety, because the best the police can do in most cases is to catch them before they get commit their violent acts on someone else. Let's stop them before they have time to disapear from the scene. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*The other day he vetoed 3 pro gun bills*

Blagojevich vetoes three gun bills

CHICAGO Gov. Rod Blagojevich (bluh-GOY'-uh-vitch) has vetoed three bills that he says would have weakened laws designed to keep guns out of the hands of criminals.

One bill called for elimination of an Illinois State Police database that tracks firearms purchases.

Another piece of legislation would have eliminated the waiting period for gun owners trading in firearms.

That measure would have allowed gun owners to trade-in a hunting rifle or small handgun for a military-style assault weapon without delay.

A third bill would have overridden local laws regulating the transport of firearms.

Blagojevich says vetoing the measures better protects families and communities.

The National Rifle Association had supported all three bills.


http://www.kwqc.com/Global/story.asp?S=3663008


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Northforker said:


> The records-destruction bill would have wiped out the records of the approved applications, but not the denied ones.QUOTE]
> 
> This just goes to show you that they want to keep records on everyone. Not just the bad guys.


----------

